# Vote for the Goat Commercial!!!



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Doritos is running a competition for the best fan-made video to go in the Super Bowl this year, and one of them features a goat!!

[youtube:yj05l5vr]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4d8ZDSyFS2g[/youtube:yj05l5vr]

Go here to vote for the goat: 
http://apps.facebook.com/crashthesuperbowl/


----------



## Dwite Sharp (Jun 2, 2012)

Absolutely hilarious, somebody help me off the floor. The more I play it the funnier it gets. It's got my vote !


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

*Goat Wins the Super Bowl!!!*

Thanks for voting, folks! The goat commercial won the competition by a landslide and got the coveted spot in the Super Bowl this evening! Yay goats!!! I did not watch the Super Bowl, but Phil says the goat commercial was hands down the best part of the entire evening.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Goat Wins the Super Bowl!!!*



Nanno said:


> Thanks for voting, folks! The goat commercial won the competition by a landslide and got the coveted spot in the Super Bowl this evening! Yay goats!!! I did not watch the Super Bowl, but Phil says the goat commercial was hands down the best part of the entire evening.


Funny stuff. It captured the goat personality perfectly too. Smart, a little mischevious and vindictive when they feel slighted.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

And the goat didn't even need a wardrobe malfunction to keep viewers tuned in.


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

I especially love how the goat's eyes bug out when he screams. :lol: 

Cuzco knows how the little goat feels. He is nuts for Doritos too.


----------

